# Restarting my Tank. - NEWBIE - HELP ME HELP ME!



## Limits

Hello;

So recently I have decided to end my current set up and start again. Need help please.

I have got:

125L tank
Blue and Black Gravel
Large bogwood piece
2x fish tank ornament half barrel - for hidey holes
6x fake plants
1x large internal filter
1x heater - no temperature set yet
2x bulbs - (Different ones, they are around 3 year old now though and I can't remember what they are) - Not on at the moment, no set times either.
1x Air Pump - Purely as decoration as filter is fine.

I have got a PH Tester and a PH lowerer, but currently don't know what it's at. I literally filled the tank up last night after giving everything a clean.

I am wanting a community tank, with shoaling fish and fish that add a colour and stand out in their own unique ways. I am also wanting some sort of catfish/loach (Something to clean the sides of the tank quite effectivly - Not a sucking loach, they are murderers!!!)

I am also wanting some 'larger' fish, nothing huge like 5" but 2/3" is nice to go with the usual 'Guppy size' - But obviously, i don't want the larger fish to eat my smaller ones!!!

So, i think that's all the perimeters that you require? Please advise which fish you would suggest that will go together, what temperature and PH is prefered. What food is required also is a bonus. 

If you would like, you can also suggest live plants.

So, take it as you're setting up a new tank for yourself as a knowledgable newbie!

Just as a note; i'm not nor am i going to be a hard core fish keeper, so i don't want to be checking my PH and Ammonia everyday. So don't be suggesting really sensitive fish!

Can you also advise where is a good place to purchase fish from? If any one is local to me, i live in Dewsbury - West Yorkshire. Public Transport only. But i am willing to try through the internet, new experience for me.

Chris.


----------



## Limits

Anyone at all?


----------



## holly1

Limits said:


> Hello;
> 
> So recently I have decided to end my current set up and start again. Need help please.
> 
> I have got:
> 
> 125L tank
> Blue and Black Gravel
> Large bogwood piece
> 2x fish tank ornament half barrel - for hidey holes
> 6x fake plants
> 1x large internal filter
> 1x heater - no temperature set yet Between 24-27
> 2x bulbs - (Different ones, they are around 3 year old now though and I can't remember what they are) - Not on at the moment, no set times either.
> 1x Air Pump - Purely as decoration as filter is fine. *Not really needed*
> 
> I have got a PH Tester and a PH lowerer, but currently don't know what it's at. I literally filled the tank up last night after giving everything a clean.* You need ammonia test,nitrIte test,NitrAte test,dont try to change ph,it works out expensive and unstable*
> 
> I am wanting a community tank, with shoaling fish and fish that add a colour and stand out in their own unique ways. I am also wanting some sort of catfish/loach (Something to clean the sides of the tank quite effectivly - Not a sucking loach, they are murderers!!!) *bristlenose plec will take care of the algae,and they dont poo too much*
> 
> I am also wanting some 'larger' fish, nothing huge like 5" but 2/3" is nice to go with the usual 'Guppy size' - But obviously, i don't want the larger fish to eat my smaller ones!!!
> *Cherry barbs,mollies,platies,neons,gourami,cories,rummy nose tetra
> *
> So, i think that's all the perimeters that you require? Please advise which fish you would suggest that will go together, what temperature and PH is prefered. What food is required also is a bonus.* 24-27 degrees*
> 
> If you would like, you can also suggest live plants. *vallis,anubias are easy*
> 
> So, take it as you're setting up a new tank for yourself as a knowledgable newbie!
> 
> Just as a note; i'm not nor am i going to be a hard core fish keeper, so i don't want to be checking my PH and Ammonia everyday. So don't be suggesting really sensitive fish!
> 
> Can you also advise where is a good place to purchase fish from? If any one is local to me, i live in Dewsbury - West Yorkshire. Public Transport only. But i am willing to try through the internet, new experience for me.
> 
> Chris.


What is your ph? Best to get fish to suit your ph


----------



## ameliajane

First of all your tank will need to be cycled. This should be done as a fishless cycle and will probably take a few weeks. Not sure whether you already know how to do this but you _will_ need a test kit that covers ammonia, nitrites and nitrates.

I wouldn't worry too much about Ph. Unless you live somewhere with a very extreme water Ph (unlikely) or you want to keep certain fish that are sensitive and require a specific ph (best avoided unless you're _really_ keen and knowledgable) the Ph isn't terribly important. Trying to adjust the Ph is likely to just cause damaging swings.

Fish should not really be used to clean algea - if you have a serious algae problem you need to establish the cause and resolve it. Some algae will always be pesent and are normal and healthy. Agree with the other poster that bristlenose plec are ok for keeping _some_ types of algae down.

Java ferns are another very easy and widely available plant. If you can fill your tank with live plants you should find you get less algae as the plants use up the excess nutrients that would otherwise feed the algae.

As for fish it really depends what you like- some options to add to the other posters include:

Harlequin Rasboras. They school very well, are active, hardy and long lived and although they may look quite dull in the shop aquariums, they mature into the most beautiful glowing red and black. They are a good choice for the middle of a tank. They need a group of _at least_ 5.

Five Banded Barbs are nice too. They look a little like small Tiger Barbs but unlike the Tigers they are very peaceful and ideal for a community tank. They too school well and tend to live in the lower third of the tank. They too need groups of at _least_ 5.

Swordtails are bright, peaceful and active and tend to move at all levels of the tank, picking happily at the algae on the plants. Only one male per tank or they will fight.

For the top level you could try a pair of small Gourami, such as Dwarf or Honey.

The Bristlenose would make a good bottom-dweller.

Your tank, at 125L, is a nice size but not huge - be _very_ careful with your stocking levels. I'm not suggesting you put all of these fish in the tank!


----------



## Limits

Hey guys;

Thanks for your indepth replies!

My tank has been doing a fishless cycle now for a week today. I have not got the lights or the heater on, just the filter.

Obviously, i don't want the algae cleaner to be working over time, just to keep things at bay? What exactly is the Bristlenose Plec code? I've had a 'normal' Plec - Gibby Plec i think - the ones that grow huge - and i don't want the same thing to happen again!

What are you're opinions on Shrimps? I see them in pet shops and i like them but i don't want them being eaten!!!

Can anyone advise a good website that sell and deliver fish to you? My local pet shops are rubbish, one is Butchers the other is Pets at Home...

Chris.


----------



## holly1

Bristlenose grow to about 6inch,maximum.Females a bit smaller.They are brown or albino.Mine are albino

They wont eat all types of algae though.

I have never kept them,but what about chinese algae eaters?


----------



## Limits

holly1 said:


> I have never kept them,but what about chinese algae eaters?


I just googled it and it looks like the Sucking Loach that i refered to higher up. They latch onto anything they can, including my very timid but just starting to explore Elephant Nose... :cryin:


----------



## Limits

Hey guys, just wondering if my research is correct? See Attachment

Also, on that basis, i was wondering whether this would be approved or not? Think i got too many?

Pearl Danio - 6x
Cherry Barb - 6x
Lemon Tetra - 6x
Cardinal Tetra - 6x
Penguin Tetra -4x
Harlequin Rasbora - 6x
Dwarf Gourami -2x
Bristlenose -1x
Cherry Shrimp - 4x
Aquatic Frog - 2x

What you think?

Chris


----------



## ameliajane

Way too many. Sorry.

To get a very basic idea of the number of fish your tank might support you need to know the surface area. Just measure your aquarium and multiply length by width. If you then divide this by 12 you arrive at how many inches of fish you could have.

This is a _very_ basic calculation that only applies to the average, fairly slender tropical fish and refers to adult size. There are many other factors to consider including the type and power of the filter, the area of the tank the fish utilise, behaviour and temperament.

I'm guessing now because i don't know the dimensions of your tank but i would imagine stocking levels would be a couple of midish swimming schools of fish (such as the rasboras, tetras or cherry barbs) a couple of larger feature fish (the Gouramis or swordtails) and the bristlenose or a school of cories for the bottom.

Beware of mixing Danios with Gouramis. Danios dash about constantly in the upper part of the tank and like to chase, whilst Gouramis also live in the upper levels and enjoy peace and quiet!

I know nothing about aquatic frogs but i would imagine they would be quite messy and produce a lot of waste and so would reduce your stocking levels further.

Cherry shrimps will not add significantly to the bioload, as long as they don't get eaten - provide plenty of plants for cover. Not sure how safe they would be with Gouramis around though.

Edited: Sorry missed the 'Pearl' part of your Danios - Pearls would be fine with Gouramis.


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered

Hi, as others have noted you must re cycle your aquarium so buy a test kit that will test for Ammonia and Nitrite before you add fish. Some good community fish for you to consider are Corydora which are small catfish also quite hardy so you can add these to start the cycling.Also Gouramis and once your tank has matured consider a shoal of tetra.


----------



## Lavenderb

For a new system restarting, I would add 2 -3 guppies and let them age the water more for a week or 2 and gradually add more fish. Don't throw loads in at once as it will unbalance the bacteria levels.

If you want something that catches your eye then I have seen some wonderful setups at fish shows with tank fulls of neon tetras swimming in and out of long aquatic grasses. These fish are shoaling and make quite a stunning display as they flash their colours to and fro through the plants. Sometimes keeping things simple make a stunning statement and neons are fairly hardy little fish.


----------



## ameliajane

Tropical Fish Delivered said:


> Corydora which are small catfish also quite hardy so you can add these to start the cycling.


Please don't use _any_ fish to cycle your tank. The filter should be fully cycled, _without using fish_ before any fish are added. There is no reason for putting fish through this level of suffering when the filter can be fishless cycled first.

And even if you wanted to use fish i can't imagine a worse choice than Corydoras 

You'll find an article on fishless cycling here:

Beginners Resource Center - Tropical Fish Forums


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered

I would always fishless cycle ive an article on this on my site, if you choose to cycle with fish then Zebra Danios are a good choice i wouldnt use Corys.


----------

